# Trailer styles and features



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Hoping anyone with more experience will know what I should be looking for.

I currently have a 2004 Sundowner 3 h gooseneck for sale. It's got a nice large dressing room which has been wonderful. Been a great trailer for many years, but my kids have all moved out and I don't need this much trailer. Plus climbing in and out of the truck to hook up a gooseneck is getting uncomfortable at my chronologically superior years.

I would like to know if any manufacturers make a 2 (or 3) horse slant, bumper pull, with a moderate dressing room. All I've been able to locate is a moderate tack room. Would love to have that tack room, with swing out saddle rack and a moderate dressing room/storage area.

I am amazed at how many manufacturers are out there and the myriad of styles and floor plans. Not even sure what to be asking when I make searches.

Any input is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

Is this kinda what you're looking for? Horse Trailer Models | Custom Horse Trailers | Horse Trailer Manufacturer | Horse Trailer Options | Hawk Trailers 

That is their two horse style, but they have a 3 horse as well. It sounds like they're fairly customize-able to a point as well. I've seen a lot of Hawk trailers in person & they're nicely put together. Fairly wide/open trailers. A friend of mine has a Merhow BP 2 Horse Slant that looks basically the same. 

Sundower, Featherlite, 4 Star - they all probably have similar models. I'd just call around to different manufacturers, tell them what you're looking for, & then check out their floor plans. I don't think what you're looking for is totally uncommon.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

You can easily find a bp slant with a rear and front tack, one of which could be a dressing room. Would that work?


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

@SketchyHorse, great info. thanks
@Avna, I've seen a couple of those. Cool idea and I might have to move int hat direction. One of the things I was hoping for is a wider rear door for loading horses, if not a full width door and a rear tack _can_ interfere with that.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Blue said:


> @SketchyHorse, great info. thanks
> @Avna, I've seen a couple of those. Cool idea and I might have to move int hat direction. One of the things I was hoping for is a wider rear door for loading horses, if not a full width door and a rear tack _can_ interfere with that.


Yes, I just bought a 2 horse slant and specifically avoided that rear tack option because I didn't need any more difficulty with loading. I am planning on turning my spacious tack room into a combo tack and dressing room by hanging everything on the walls and putting in a small bench with storage underneath. If you are a tidy, organized person I think it would work out fine. At least I am hoping it will for me ....


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I see 3 horse slants, open sided trailers with dressing rooms by me all the time...bumper pull style.
If doing a slant and you want that full "open" door style I would still do a horse more than you need so you have a slam gate to close so butts aren't stepping off when you swing that door open...also gives you some extra storage space should you need it for something.:grin:

If s straight-load bumper pull with dressing room...
I think near all manufacturers still do this combination from basic to fancy in size and design.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

If you're not set on a slant load, I love my Trail-ET 2H BP. It's extra tall and wide, very roomy, so even my Shire fits inside. It has a ramp, pulls beautifully, and has a lovely large dressing/tack room. 

-- Kai


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

Eventually when I have the money I'd love to upgrade to one of these. Specifically, the one with a 48" DR with walk through. A friend of mine showed me hers and I just absolutely love it. 

Horse Trailers - Bumper Pull Horse Trailers - 9407 Horse Trailer

Although Featherlight, and comparable makers like Sundowner, have this that I think you would like.

Horse Trailers - Bumper Pull Horse Trailers - 9551 Horse Trailer

Or this.

Horse Trailers - Bumper Pull Horse Trailers - 9651 Horse Trailer

-- Kai


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Well, everyone, this is what I ended up with. I love it! I tried forever to sell my trailer, and had many, many calls on it and lots of people looking and liking. But, the common thing now is.... "I hope it's still available when I sell some things so I have the money". Ugh! I got very tired of putting tack and equipment in for a ride and then taking it out to show someone.

So, I made a few calls and got a tremendous trade in value for it and drove away with a brand new Trails West Adventure. All the features I was looking for and pulls like a dream. 

Thank you everyone for your input. It really helped!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

More pics please. Of the inside dressing room, and tack room.

You do not need to unload your gear. LOL


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

I'll get some this evening


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Salivating over that trailer... Gawh, I need a trailer. 

Glad you found something you like!


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm not a very good photographer , but I think I'm really gonna like this trailer.
Drop down windows with the safety bars that I wanted
View attachment 931050


Loading and unloading can be from wide open or only one door
View attachment 931058


Tack area on the off side
View attachment 931066


Swing out saddle rack with 2 positions
View attachment 931074


Plenty of hooks
View attachment 931082









There is also a water carrier located behind the saddle rack. I'm not sure all these posted correctly, but I have to go to work now!


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

Looks like a good find Blue! Only the bottom picture loaded for me D: But it looks pretty from the outside picture & the one inside LOL.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

^^^ yep, only the last one shows up.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Darn! I'm not sure why this happens, but I'll post one at a time. I've never had a new trailer before and I'm pretty excited!

Drop down windows with the safety bars I wanted


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Loading and unloading can be from wide open or only one door. So convenient!


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Tack room on the offside with a swing out saddle rack that has two positions. There's also a water tank behind the corner but I didn't get a pic of that.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Plenty of hooks


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

And I don't have to lay out my saddle pads on the floor anymore!








Ok, thanks for looking. I'm pretty pleased


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Soooooo envious! That's an awesome trailer. Tons of space for tack, but that nice wide loading area is amazing! Congrats!


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for everyones input. It really helped when making the decisions about the features I felt were important.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Congrats on the new trailer @Blue!


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

Love it! I think I'm the most jealous of your drop down windows w/safety bars. Mine has safety bars, but for some reason they won't separate from the window  Congrats!!


----------

